# Swiftkey Tablet X No Longer Works



## HarpingOn (Oct 21, 2011)

I had been using Swiftkey Tablet X Trial on Alpha 2.1

Trial just expired, but in Market its now listed as incompatible. Clearly it wasnt when i installed teh trial, and now im stuck with a mostly disfunctional keyboard. Must have changed compatibility in a recent update.

Any ideas please?

Thanks!


----------



## amysor (Oct 22, 2011)

Probably will have to change your build prop to another tablet.


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

Not happening to me in fact I just typed this with SwiftKey.


----------



## HarpingOn (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, but it's gone from market for me. I tried setting my build prop to Droid X, but it made no difference. Anyway, Swiftkey's loss, I bought SlideIT instead.


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm sure they are going to be hurt.


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

HarpingOn said:


> Yes, but it's gone from market for me. I tried setting my build prop to Droid X, but it made no difference. Anyway, Swiftkey's loss, I bought SlideIT instead.


FWIW, "Swiftkey Tablet X Trial" is still there in the Amazon Appstore. I was able to a download and install without a problem, plus no compatibility issues I could find.

On a side note, have you looked at Multiling Keyboard. I find it more responsive than Swiftkey, plus less dead space between groups of keys.


----------



## HarpingOn (Oct 21, 2011)

Amazon app store is a sore point for us UK citizens. Missed out on lots of good free apps.

Still, I'm happy with SlideIT, I use swype on my Galaxy S


----------



## HarpingOn (Oct 21, 2011)

Amazon app store is a sore point for us UK citizens. Missed out on lots of good free apps.

Still, I'm happy with SlideIT, I use swype on my Galaxy S


----------



## dustbln (Nov 24, 2011)

see http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10356-cant-buy-swiftkey-x-tablet/page__view__findpost__p__258271 for a possible fix.


----------

